# كيفية صنع الدهان والحبر



## المهندس أحمد 2010 (20 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو من الأخوة الكرام أصحاب الخبرة التفضل وتوضيح الآتي:
1/ما هو الدهان المستخدم في أقلام المزيل (التبيكس)مع توضيح مكوناته.
2/كيفية صنع الحبر الجاف مع توضيح المكونات بالمقادير.
الموضوع مهم جدا 
مع جزيل الشكرررررررررررررررررررررر.


----------



## ميدو سيكو (24 مايو 2009)

لو سمحتوا كنت عايز طريقة تصنيع الدهانات الزيتية مفصلة بحيث تشمل ترتيب المواد المضافة وتشمل ترتيب خطوات التصنيع بالمكن والمعدات وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عوئشز (24 مايو 2009)

ميدو سيكو قال:


> لو سمحتوا كنت عايز طريقة تصنيع الدهانات الزيتية مفصلة بحيث تشمل ترتيب المواد المضافة وتشمل ترتيب خطوات التصنيع بالمكن والمعدات وجزاكم الله كل خير


 ولاتنسى البلاستيكية ايضا انا لي شهر كامل ابحث عنها


----------



## sfahd (2 يونيو 2009)

انا مهندس كيميائى عندى عشرين سنه خبره فى تصنيع البويات وحاصل على دبلومه من فرنسا فى بويات السيارات


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (2 يونيو 2009)

sfahd قال:


> انا مهندس كيميائى عندى عشرين سنه خبره فى تصنيع البويات وحاصل على دبلومه من فرنسا فى بويات السيارات


 
أهلا وسهلا بحضرتك .. يا رب تفيدنا من علمك


----------



## صقرالاندلس (31 مايو 2010)

تصنيع البويات الزيتية المستخدمة في السيارات


----------



## aashmawy53 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اين الرد على السؤال


----------



## sweet boy660 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوور على الموضوع


----------



## arrussi (17 ديسمبر 2010)

أعتقد ان المادة البيضاء الرئيسية المكونة للمزيل وكثير من دهانات الجدران هي التيتانيوم الأبيض (TiO2) وكذلك تستخدم في إضافة اللون الأبيض للبلاستيك ^^


----------



## هادي20 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

لسة ببنقول يهادي


----------

